# Avo 24 or Limitless RDTA?



## Chad B (13/6/16)

hi 

Interested in buying one of these two but can't seem to decide on which one to go for.

Any suggestions on which one to buy?
Seeking something that has nice flavor and a decent build deck.

Need one for the rx200s 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Keyaam (13/6/16)

The avo is the better option. Flavour ease of wick and quality


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (13/6/16)

I favour the limitless, haven't had a single dry hit easy as pie to wick, nice build deck, and I prefer the tip.


----------



## KimVapeDashian (13/6/16)

Keyaam said:


> The avo is the better option. Flavour ease of wick and quality
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Feliks Karp said:


> I favour the limitless, haven't had a single dry hit easy as pie to wick, nice build deck, and I prefer the tip.



I assume you guys have both, what makes it easier to wick (avo vs limitless) - from my reading, they seem similar in this area... I want to get an avo, thus this now confuses the decision a little. Thanks in advance...


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/6/16)

Never vaped on the limitless before but i have a avo 24 and best rdta i own... Flavour for days...
They both work same way but dont know how they compare in terms of flavour.


----------



## Feliks Karp (13/6/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> I assume you guys have both, what makes it easier to wick (avo vs limitless) - from my reading, they seem similar in this area... I want to get an avo, thus this now confuses the decision a little. Thanks in advance...


 In all honesty may have just been that a mate lent me his avo to try out for a couple days when I wanted to buy a bigger bottom fed tank, may just be the fact that I actually own the limitless. Feels like it has more room to wick, but as I said it may just because "its mine".


----------



## KimVapeDashian (13/6/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> In all honesty may have just been that a mate lent me his avo to try out for a couple days when I wanted to buy a bigger bottom fed tank, may just be the fact that I actually own the limitless. Feels like it has more room to wick, but as I said it may just because "its mine".



Thanks, you having tried both i will keep this i mind as i decide. Thanks man.


----------



## Feliks Karp (13/6/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Thanks, you having tried both i will keep this i mind as i decide. Thanks man.


No problem man, like I said full disclosure, might just because one was a loaner and one I ended up buying. 

OP both of these have slightly longer 510 connecters than the max sink of the RX200S so keep that in mind, maybe go to a BM shop and ask to fit them.


----------



## WARMACHINE (13/6/16)

The AVO seems to have the better reviews. I have not tried the Limitless, but from what I have read and watched seems the AVO is the better RDTA.

The only reviewer that loves the Limitless is GrimGreen in this VLOG:


Time stamp: 18:41

BTW. The AVO24 is my go to tank now days.....not a days problem, never leaks, and chucks loads of flavour and clouds


----------



## Chad B (13/6/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> The AVO seems to have the better reviews. I have not tried the Limitless, but from what I have read and watched seems the AVO is the better RDTA.
> 
> The only reviewer that loves the Limitless is GrimGreen in this VLOG:
> 
> ...



Iv checked a lot of reviews on YouTube and most of them favor the avo,checked 'the Vapour trail channel' and he gave some good advice aswell 

So I'll buy the avo

Thanks everyone for the feedback


----------



## Chad B (13/6/16)

will definitely take the rx200s with to the shop and see if it fits as a mate of mine says he has a small gap between his mod and the tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------

